# Monster Medic Stretchers The Good, Bad, And Ugly



## texasemt19842002 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have personally used the monster medic core medic stretchers. They do not stand up to the hype. We have five stretchers and a stair chair. In five months we have had several cables break, a couple of wheels break. Meaning the bolt that hold them in place snapand the wheel mounts have broken. And they have even started to fall with patents on them. They have started falling even without patents on them. Monster Medic has come out and replaced the carriages and we are still having problems with the product. The only good thing i have to say about this stretcher is the fact that the head of the stretcher slides in instead of folding down. But that does not even begin to make up for the flaws in craftmanship. I do not like them due to the fact that they are not safe and are very combersom when working in tight places or in an emergency situation. While in use at a transfer station they had little problems, but for an emergency station i would not recomend them.


----------



## reaper (Nov 2, 2009)

Stryker's power stretchers have the head that pushes in. That's all they did was copy stryker's design and tried to make it cheaper.


----------



## texasemt19842002 (Nov 3, 2009)

I hear ya but by trying to make it cheaper they messed up the rest


----------



## Pudge40 (Nov 3, 2009)

I really like stryker, although that is the only kind i have ever used.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 3, 2009)

How has the company responded to your experiences?


----------



## texasemt19842002 (Nov 7, 2009)

yes they have they have gone back to our old strykers and have ordered new gurneys from furno i believe


----------



## Anto (Nov 8, 2009)

MM gurneys are really wide too. We had a testing day and the gurneys clipped our legs while sitting the back. We're currently on the stryker H frames in the middle of a gurney change, I hope they don't use this one.


----------



## dojomlns (Nov 11, 2009)

A couple months ago I was part of a group - 8 gals & 3 guys - that tried out Ferno, Stryker, and monstermedic power cots for a week.  All were pretty good but we really liked the Monstermedic cots.  We worked them all pretty good and found that on the Stryker cot that the manual release didn't work - sort of jerking motion all the way down if you could even get it to go down.  The other two cots worked perfectly.  We just figured it was a little glitch on the Stryker cot.  Anyway we had no problems at all with the Monstermedic cots through all the trials


----------



## Pudge40 (Nov 11, 2009)

dojomlns said:


> A couple months ago I was part of a group - 8 gals & 3 guys - that tried out Ferno, Stryker, and monstermedic power cots for a week.  All were pretty good but we really liked the Monstermedic cots.  We worked them all pretty good and found that on the Stryker cot that the manual release didn't work - sort of jerking motion all the way down if you could even get it to go down.  The other two cots worked perfectly.  We just figured it was a little glitch on the Stryker cot.  Anyway we had no problems at all with the Monstermedic cots through all the trials



Troll post? Hard for me to tell.


----------



## reaper (Nov 11, 2009)

I have never had a problem with the manual handle on the power Stryker. How could you know how a stretcher will hold up over a weeks use?

We have had the power strykers for over a year and they are holding up just fine.


----------



## colafdp (Nov 12, 2009)

I have to echo what Reaper just said. I've never had a problem with the manual release on Stryker power cots. Works just fine for me, and has for well over a year. I'd say a week is too short to really trial a cot..but hey, that's just me


----------



## texasemt19842002 (Nov 12, 2009)

dojomlns said:


> A couple months ago I was part of a group - 8 gals & 3 guys - that tried out Ferno, Stryker, and monstermedic power cots for a week.  All were pretty good but we really liked the Monstermedic cots.  We worked them all pretty good and found that on the Stryker cot that the manual release didn't work - sort of jerking motion all the way down if you could even get it to go down.  The other two cots worked perfectly.  We just figured it was a little glitch on the Stryker cot.  Anyway we had no problems at all with the Monstermedic cots through all the trials


We did not start having problems with the mm stretchers till they were about 2 months old, and oly  then when whe put them through the passes on bad 911's back in sticks with no hard surfaces to work with ie... mud. this would not be a problem but we cover 911's in two counties and 90% of our calls are in the country.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Nov 16, 2009)

We use regular strykers, and powered strykers.

I love them. Prefer a regular one, don't like the extra weight of the powered one.

So much better than the fernos in chicago winters.


----------

